# TSA X-ray machines easily fooled



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/12/14/tsa-x-ray-machines-easily-fooled-researchers/



> "It is very likely that a large (15-20 cm in diameter), irregularly-shaped, cm-thick pancake with beveled edges, taped to the abdomen, would be invisible to this technology -- ironically because of its large volume, since it is easily confused with normal anatomy," the researchers said in the paper. Kaufman and Carlson conclude that some types of foreign objects can be reliable detected only if they are packed outside the sides of the body, and some well hidden items would be impossible to see even with the scanner.
> 
> "It is also easy to see that an object such as a wire or a box-cutter blade, taped to the side of the body, or even a small gun in the same location, will be invisible," the paper notes.
> 
> ...


Time to test those erasers to see if they're shape charges now -.-;;

Just heard this on Pirate Party Radio #56 @ cue to 30:50
http://rantmedia.ca/piratepartyradio/episodes.php


----------

